# fuel pump fuse problem



## mitchel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

hey guys, so i went to move my car out of my garage, and it wouldn't turn over, i got my step dad to turn it over for a second while i listened to the gas tank through the filler neck. pump wasn't working. i checked the fuse, it had blown. i changed it to a new 15. (thats the recommended fuse) and it blew about 20 seconds after i started it. 

what the hell happened to my car? lol. i never had this problem when i drove it everyday. and even when i didn't i never had a problem.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

you have a wire shorting out.
first place I would check is the harness at the fuel pump under the back seat.


----------



## mitchel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

thanks IAM. 2 wires were pinched together at the T where the fuel pump splits from the rest. cut out the pinched section and joined it. lots of slack so no need to add a wire.


----------

